# Tivo seeing double.



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

One of my tivo's has developed a habit of showing an out of sync display,
which I can only describe as two screens superimposed on each other.

A reboot cures it (but is a pain as it takes an age with a cachecard...)
and it isn't affecting any recordings done when its like that.

It seems to be getting more frequent now though ( every other day)... ideas?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Mike - no immediate thoughts, other than I have only seen screen corruption while running autospace. It manifested itself as the 'now playing' text and 'getting data' being superimposed on the picture at the top. It was caused by overenthusiastic pressing of the TiVo button and immediately pressing 'live tv'.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Sounds like this known bug
http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/bugs/DoubleImage.htm

Mine went through a phase of doing it every few weeks... but then stopped.

I'd suggest opening it up, cleaning out all the dust, making sure it's well ventilated for a start.
If you have the spare cash, a new drive couldn't hurt - I noticed my double screen seemed to coincide with a corrupted recording.

T


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I have plenty of drives here... I'll put a fresh drive in, and see how that goes.

I did think it was hardware failing, glad to be wrong..!


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

mikerr said:


> One of my tivo's has developed a habit of showing an out of sync display,
> which I can only describe as two screens superimposed on each other.
> 
> A reboot cures it (but is a pain as it takes an age with a cachecard...)
> ...


I've had this problem (well, my TiVo has anyway) for years - before I upgraded it, and even after a new drive. Happens every few months, requiring a reboot. Recordings are still fine though.

Never found anyone with the same issue until now...


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

It sounds like a loss of horizontal sync. I had that problem years ago with some US-sourced DVD's, and I assumed that it was something to do with NTSC. But then I'm probably talking b*llocks.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

That sounds exactly like what I get - although as I said, in my experience more often than not it is accompanied by the last recording being screwed up as well.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Could it also be caused by the power supply unit if one of the output voltages is low (or high)?

Perhaps this is upsetting the mpeg chip?

Automan.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Since I upgraded my drives, the issue went away. I'd suggest you try the same.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Er... I've just done that, and it made no difference... which is why I posted :-(


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

The drives put a fair load on the PSU depending upon brand, speed, number, model etc.

Perhaps this is for some why certain drives help as their power consumption is lower.

Also perhaps the problem is temperature related, again some drives run cooler.

Automan.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/bugs/DoubleImage.htm

I get this on one of my tivo's.. Probably around once every two or three months.

Sometimes switching to live tv, then back to the menu fixes it, sometimes a reboot.


----------

